# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Special concerns at 40?

## oldnsedentary

I have read a lot on this forum about concerns over younger persons taking steroids . Are there special concerns when one hits 40? I assume that this must be the reason for this over-40 forum, but perusing the forum does not seem to reveal much age-specific information, other than HRT or TRT.

What about somebody who is normal, healthy, strong, doesn't even have grey hair yet, who is thinking about adding some mass?

Does the magical age of 40 cause any different concerns, or am I fine learning only from the other sections of this web site? (Where all the young 'uns post) LOL!

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I am 42. I have never done a cycle, but now that I am over 40 and am on TRT, I might consider doing one. I didn't want to screw up my system when I was younger, but that is a moot point now because my body is making hardly any Test on its own. 

I have noticed there isn't a lot of action in the Over-40 section. Probably because most of the older guys are in the TRT forum and feeling good, which makes it feel natural to be discussing things in the "young 'uns" sections. I rarely give my age any thought to tell you the truth.

----------


## Dont wanna be old

I would say AAS works well in the forties as with any age .
Never tried any orals due to toxicity . I'm not in any race so long esters with slow gains seem fitting and less likely to get injured . 
The difference at 47 is the recovery . 
I have done extensive research to find exercises that fit my aches . 
Tweaking your routine to fit your goals and taking time to make sure you have recovered so you don't over train .

----------


## SlimmerMe

one concern would be to monitor your PSA levels.....

----------


## oldnsedentary

> one concern would be to monitor your PSA levels.....


Ok, I had to Google that one!

 :Haha:

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> one concern would be to monitor your PSA levels.....


My tolerance for PSA levels have done down as I have gotten older. Mostly because they play them late at night...when I am watching TV. Do they ever play them when normal people watch TV? No, they would displace more expensive ad space, so they play a ton of those annoying, low budget things when I am watching Adult Swim.

 :Smilie: 

I hate TLAs (three letter acronyms) with a passion.

----------


## oldnsedentary

> I am 42. I have never done a cycle, but now that I am over 40 and am on TRT


 And all this time I thought the TRT was always because of doing cycles and messing up the natural levels. I did not know that it was so common otherwise. Learn something new every day.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

The body produces less Test as we get older. It is worth checking into if you have symptoms.

----------


## SlimmerMe

ps: might want to check out the "Hormone Replacement Therapy" forum.....lots of help there....

----------


## oldnsedentary

> The body produces less Test as we get older. It is worth checking into if you have symptoms.


 No symptoms of which I am aware. I guess my main concern was whether AAS could trigger this sort of thing more easily in an old fogey like me. Do not want it to damage the jewels like a swift kick.  :Nutkick:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Do you want to cycle or simply increase your level of well being?

ps: everyone here is young......all fountain of youth members including YOU!

----------


## songdog

There are no guarantees in life.Aas is no different.When coming off a cycle.You need to do a proper pct.At 52 I never had a problem.But I cruise now.

----------


## oldnsedentary

> Do you want to cycle or simply increase your level of well being?


 Cycle. I do not think I have low testosterone naturally, in spite of my age, given the symptoms I hear described on this board. I do not want to go into too much detail, but my "well being" is fine, as is the state in which I wake up most mornings. 

I would like to slap on another 20-30 quality pounds while I am still young enough to do so. I guess I just wanted to know if there was anything of which I should be aware due to being over 40, specifically, in addition to all of the usual warnings for people of any age.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Cycle. I do not think I have low testosterone naturally, in spite of my age, given the symptoms I hear described on this board. I do not want to go into too much detail, but my "well being" is fine, as is the state in which I wake up most mornings. 
> 
> I would like to slap on another 20-30 quality pounds while I am still young enough to do so. I guess I just wanted to know if there was anything of which I should be aware due to being over 40, specifically, in addition to all of the usual warnings for people of any age.


when i started lifting heavy again in my late 30's tendonitis became a problem (still slight pains but nothing unmanageable)...i also hear others post about this as well...whether it be trt related and the tendons or just lifting the heavier weights...

are u thinking of putting 30lbs on with your natural test levels...that i'd like to see

----------


## BOOST

I cruise also under doctors care no issues here I get blood work done every 3 months.

----------


## Chris J

I am 44 and have normal test levels. I had the same idea as you. Put on some size and look better. I just got off a 20 week cycle of test. I stayed on it too long, but I was feeling like I was 25 years old again and didn't want to stop. Depending on body type and genetics, you will most certainly gain mass on test. I only managed about 12 lbs of solid muscle. It's definetly noticable though. I had to buy new shirts. Sexual desire was ten fold. One thing I will recommend at our age is not to lift too heavy. The juice will push you way beyond your norm. I was benching 315 and pushing 740 on the sled. I hurt my back, messed up my rotator cuff, and have alot of pain in one elbow due to heavy lifting. Rest alot and eat alot of clean foods. Other than that, I can't wait to get back on it. I felt like I had reached what genetics woud allow naturally, and wanted to surpass that.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I am 44 and have normal test levels. I had the same idea as you. Put on some size and look better. I just got off a 20 week cycle of test. I stayed on it too long, but I was feeling like I was 25 years old again and didn't want to stop. Depending on body type and genetics, you will most certainly gain mass on test. I only managed about 12 lbs of solid muscle. It's definetly noticable though. I had to buy new shirts. Sexual desire was ten fold. One thing I will recommend at our age is not to lift too heavy. The juice will push you way beyond your norm. I was benching 315 and *pushing 740 on the sled*. I hurt my back, messed up my rotator cuff, and have alot of pain in one elbow due to heavy lifting. Rest alot and eat alot of clean foods. Other than that, I can't wait to get back on it. I felt like I had reached what genetics woud allow naturally, and wanted to surpass that.


good advice

is the sled an exercise machine in the gym that mimmics football practice/sled hitting/pushing?

----------


## Dont wanna be old

A few things I noticed in lifting in my late 40's .
When doing chest exercises and shoulders you have to pick your exercise . I spent a lot of time on youtube watching programs of people with shoulder problems .
Depending on arm routine . the bicep when pumped can pull on top near shoulder if your doing close grip chest . Also seated dips with with hands on a bench and plate on your lap puts shoulders in awkward position . If you hurt doing flat bench with barbell then start doing reverse grip presses and regular decline bench . 
These are a few things I researched and helped shoulder rehab . The pain could be the opposing muscle pulling joint out of alignment . Balance is the key . A couple times I did 1 or 2 chest exercises and did 1 or 2 back exercises same day to test theory . Walla ! I noticed the balance in opposing forces seemed to leave me feeling normal .

The other suggestion I recommend is using a weight belt as much as possible . I have the wimpy velcro one that keeps everything where it suppose to be .

I try to eat the best as possible with lots of protein , but fiber is my best friend .

Good luck
Dont wanna be old

----------


## Chris J

Thanks for the shoulder advice. I was one of those idiots that never thought that would happen to me. Plus 500 mg's of test a week had be feeling unstoppable. Its def a rotator cuff prob. I have not seen a post on here about it, but there is something called BLOOD PLATELET THERAPY. Much faster healing time when it works as opposed to surgery. Google it. I have a friend that had blood platelet therapy done and he was amazed with the success. I may look into it. I am still lifting (foolish) just picking my battles. To jpkman, I call it a sled. Maybe its called a hack squat to others. Sitting in a chair like machine and a steel plate in front of you to place your feet on and push. You load plates on each side . IMO, in my opinion, it places less stress on my lower back when I want to push heavy weight.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Thanks for the shoulder advice. I was one of those idiots that never thought that would happen to me. Plus 500 mg's of test a week had be feeling unstoppable. Its def a rotator cuff prob. I have not seen a post on here about it, but there is something called BLOOD PLATELET THERAPY. Much faster healing time when it works as opposed to surgery. Google it. I have a friend that had blood platelet therapy done and he was amazed with the success. I may look into it. I am still lifting (foolish) just picking my battles. To jpkman, I call it a sled. Maybe its called a hack squat to others. Sitting in a chair like machine and a steel plate in front of you to place your feet on and push. You load plates on each side . IMO, in my opinion, it places less stress on my lower back when I want to push heavy weight.


gotchu...yes....i use a similar machine...with that lil bit of leverage you can load em up with weights...the one i use i can go deeper than a squat without the stress on the knee

----------


## oldnsedentary

> One thing I will recommend at our age is not to lift too heavy. The juice will push you way beyond your norm. I was benching 315


 I used to bench 315 for 4-6 reps at my strength peak when I was in my 20s, naturally, but the best I could manage in the last several months or so was 275 for 5 reps, but I will keep in mind what you are saying about protecting my shoulders and back. I pull things in my back all the time as it is.

How long before the "feeling like I was 25 years old again" feeling kicks in? And what does this mean? Is it only sex drive?

The high sex drive sucks for me - recently divorced and not dating, so I am not looking forward to that. It is pretty high naturally, anyway, although thankfully not as bad as it was decades ago.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I used to bench 315 for 4-6 reps at my strength peak when I was in my 20s, naturally, but the best I could manage in the last several months or so was 275 for 5 reps, but I will keep in mind what you are saying about protecting my shoulders and back. I pull things in my back all the time as it is.
> 
> How long before the "feeling like I was 25 years old again" feeling kicks in? And what does this mean? Is it only sex drive?
> 
> The high sex drive sucks for me - recently divorced and not dating, so I am not looking forward to that. It is pretty high naturally, anyway, although thankfully not as bad as it was decades ago.


i never got the 20's bench strength back nor do i concern myself with bench strength either i do a lot more overall lifts now than i did in my 20's...but i felt as good and as strong overall shortly after starting trt

----------


## Chris J

Oldnsedentary, we have to find a shorter name. How about O.D.B.? Old dirty bastard. That one always makes me laugh. I was doing 500 mg's of test broken into two shots a week. I did something called front loading. I took 40 to 50 mg's of D-Bol for four weeks orally. I started that as soon as I did my first shot. The D-bol kicks in whithin a few days, the long estered Test I do kicks in about three weeks later. The D -bol is probably not something you need to do to get where you want to go. As I said, in about 3 weeks you will start feeling horny. Thats the test kicking in. I am sorry you dont have a outlet for this, but you will have to take matters into your own hand. Sometimes 3 x's a day. Anyways, then the strength will kick in and then the desire to push more weight. You will start feeling great about yourself, or at least I did. Feeling good and looking good. Eat sleep lift..repeat. Honestly, if your test levels are fine you may just want to enjoy it. After you have experienced a good test high, normal is lacking and yu will want to do it again and again. Plus the post cycle B.S. to deal with. Hey I have to go, but I hope this helps Bro.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I noticed that when I did my first Test cycle that my prostate got plugged up a big. I also got acne but no gyno. The acne really stinks. I took accutane and all is good now. I also noticed that my skin got SUPER oily. It's the progesterone aromatizing. Just make sure to shower a couple of times a day and keep your skin clean. The other major problem was the psychology. I got so big and strong so fast I thought I was invincible. I was doing military with 80lb dumbbells and totally ripped my rotators. It was so kindergarten stupid. Just take things easy and I think people over 40 can have a great cycle experience.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I noticed that when I did my first Test cycle that* my prostate got plugged up a big.* I also got acne but no gyno. The acne really stinks. I took accutane and all is good now. I also noticed that my skin got SUPER oily. It's the progesterone aromatizing. Just make sure to shower a couple of times a day and keep your skin clean. The other major problem was the psychology. I got so big and strong so fast I thought I was invincible. I was doing military with 80lb dumbbells and totally ripped my rotators. It was so kindergarten stupid. Just take things easy and I think people over 40 can have a great cycle experience.


never heard this term/symptom...can u explain...did that get fixed by accutane as well?

thanks

----------


## Chris J

Maybe he means it was difficult to urinate. Hey Scotchguard, what did you do to overcome the rotator damage?

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I got Benign Prostate Hypertropy Syndrome. That means it's harder to urinate. It went away after PCT. For my rotator I went on a low dose Test/Deca /EQ cycle for 12 weeks. It worked really well for me. I got nice and lean while my joints got lubricated. Test (200mg/wk), Deca (150mg/wk), EQ (150mg/wk). Accutane's for the acne not the BPHS.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I got Benign Prostate Hypertropy Syndrome. That means it's harder to urinate. It went away after PCT. For my rotator I went on a low dose Test/Deca/EQ cycle for 12 weeks. It worked really well for me. I got nice and lean while my joints got lubricated. Test (200mg/wk), Deca (150mg/wk), EQ (150mg/wk). Accutane's for the acne not the BPHS.


what was your pct

----------


## yannick35

A good sport doctor is always best, i am almost 39, i got some blood test recently, everything is fine, my test level is above normal too so all good, i have been told that if i would ever need, i could get on TRT. For me its going to be regular blood test and maybe at some point when things go down i might consider TRT to put back what was lost.

----------

